# Gigabit Netzwerk beschleunigen, wie?



## Knogle (28. Juli 2017)

Ich gruesse euch liebe Community,

Ich mache gerade Ueberlegungen wie ich mein Gigabit Netzwerk etwas beschleunigen kann.

Habe da an folgendes gedacht, jedoch faellt mir der Name nicht mehr ein.

Folgendes Szenario:
Mein Servar hat eine Gigabit LAN Karte mit 2x Anschluessen, habe einen Switch, und einen Desktop PC mit 2x LAN Anschluessen.
Waere es daher moeglich, dass ich vom Server aus 2x LAN Kabel zum Switch fuehre, und vom Switch wieder 2x LAN Kabel zum Desktop PC, und sich dadurch die Geschwindigkeit verdoppelt? Gabs da nicht mal was ? 
Fuer Hilfe bin ich dankbar


----------



## Abductee (28. Juli 2017)

Was du suchst nennt sich Link Aggregation.
Das muss der Switch erstmal können, welches Modell ist das?

Edit:
Ich wär mir auch nicht sicher ob das unter Windows Home/Pro überhaupt funktioniert oder ob du dafür ein Windows Server brauchst.
Linux und MacOS können das.


----------



## Knogle (28. Juli 2017)

Habe einen TP-LINK TL-SG1016D drin


----------



## Abductee (28. Juli 2017)

Ich glaub der kann kein Link Aggregation.
Ist der irgendwie konfigurierbar? Web-Oberfläche oder SSH?


----------



## shorty1990 (28. Juli 2017)

Ja das ist teilwweise möglich. Nennt sich Link Aggragation bzw. LACP. Unter Windows NIC Teaming. Damit bündelst du den Netzwerk Traffic auf mehrere verfügbare Netzwerkkabel. Genauer gesagt machst du aus zwei oder mehreren (typisch sind bis zu 4 LAN Kabel) eine Logische Leitung( LAG Gruppe). Sowohl Server(LAN Karte) als auch Switche müssen das unterstützen.  Ich glaube zwar nicht das du damit genau die Doppelte bzw. 4 Fache Geschwindigkeit erreichst, aber bei einer Active/Active Konfiguration sollte der Zuwachs schon spürbar sein. Die Frage ist halt erstmal was du für einen Switch besitzt? Mit einem 35€ Netlink  Managed "Kiddie" Switch wird das halt nix.


Edit: Mist....wenn man mal 5 Minuten eine Rauchen ist und dann erst absendet, wurde schon alles geklärt


----------



## shorty1990 (28. Juli 2017)

Schau dir mal den an:
HP ProCurve J9021A 2810-24G Switch 24 Port 10/100/1000  | eBay

Der sollte LACP im Active mode können.
Hab auch gerade nicht so viel Zeit zum nachlesen.
Solltest du aber im HP Handbuch schnell finden.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (28. Juli 2017)

Bei Link Aggregation werden die selben Header soweit ich weiß aber nur über den selben Nic geschickt, du hast also nur die doppelte Datenrate wenn du mit zwei unterschiedlichen Geräten auf den Server zugreifst. 
Für LAG brauchst du aber auch einen Managed Switch.


----------



## Apokh (28. Juli 2017)

Soweit ich sehe, kann er das nicht.
Dieser Layer 3 Switch könnte das HP OfficeConnect 24 Port.
Gibt es auch mit POE oder mehr Ports.

[SCHERZ]
Da am besten noch einen zweiten mittels Trunk und Spanning Tree verbinden, dann hat man sogar Ausfallsicherheit.!!!
[/SCHERZ]


----------



## fotoman (28. Juli 2017)

Geht es wirklcih nur um die Beschleunigung einer Verbindung (also Server->Switch->PC) oder sollen alle Geräte schneller angeschlossen werden?

Für den Preis und Aufwand bekommt man ja fest schon 2*10GBase-T Karten (110 Euro/Stück) plus einen Switch mit 2*10GBase-T und 8*GBit (alles RJ-45, also "normale" Cat5/6 Kabel, 250 Euro). Je nach Kabellänge müsste da mit 2,5 GBit bis 10 GIbt zwischen Server und PC möglich sein.

Switch mit mehr wie zwe 10GBase-T Ports sind leider noch recht teuer.


----------



## Apokh (28. Juli 2017)

Also 10BaseT ist nichtmehr Zeitgemäß 
Und wie bei einem guten Mainboard kostet auch ein guter Switch sein Geld.


----------



## NatokWa (28. Juli 2017)

Ähm ... er schreibt nicht 10BaseT sondern bringt eine alte und eine neue Bezeichnung unsinnigerweise zusammen .... MEINEN tut er 10GBit Netzwerk , also 10BaseT x1000


----------



## Apokh (28. Juli 2017)

Jop, habe eben gesehen, daß ich das G übersehen habe.


----------



## fotoman (28. Juli 2017)

Apokh schrieb:


> Und wie bei einem guten Mainboard kostet auch ein guter Switch sein Geld.


Wenn ich mir die wenigen Youtube Videos mit Tests des ASUS XG-U2008 ansehe, dann kommen diese bei der hier gewünschten Verbindung (Server<->Desktop) locker auf 600-800 MByte/s Übertragungsrate. Tests mit mehreren Clints an den 1 GBit Ports und parallelen Zugriffen auf einen Server am 10G Port habe ich leider keine gesehen.

Das ganze halt für 470 Euro neu:
ASUS XG-U2008 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
https://geizhals.de/asus-xg-c100c-a1614406.html

Selbst, wenn am Ende mit vorhandenen Cat5e Kabeln nur 5GBit ode gar 2.5GBit heraus kommen, wäre mir das immer noch lieber wie einen Profi-Switch mit Link-Agregation, nochmal Kabel verlegen und allem, was SW-Seitig da so schief gehen kann.

Wenn schon ein zweites Kabel gelegt werden soll/kann, dann könnte man auch zwei gebrauchte SFP+ Karten und ein entsprechendes Kabel kaufen. Dann ist man (2* HP Mellanox mit 3m Kabel) bei 74 Euro
Z.B.
HP Mellanox 10GbE SET 2x Connext-2 1Port 10GbE inkl 3M SFP+ Kabel 671798-001
was sogar noch billiger ist wie ein (kleiner) HPE 1910 mit 8 Ports (110 Euro).



NatokWa schrieb:


> Ähm ... er schreibt nicht 10BaseT sondern bringt  eine alte und eine neue Bezeichnung unsinnigerweise zusammen  ....


Unsinnig????? Egal ob Hersteller, Computerzeitschriften oder  Wikipedia, 10GBase-t ist die Bezeichnung für 10 GBit Lan über TP-Kabel (Cat5e oder Cat6a mit RJ-45 Stecker)
10 Gigabit Ethernet - Wikipedia
Mit IEEE 802.3an-2006 kann  sicherlich hier kaum einer etwas anfangen (ich auch nicht).


----------



## Hatuja (28. Juli 2017)

fotoman schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die wenigen Youtube Videos mit Tests des ASUS XG-U2008 ansehe, dann kommen diese bei der hier gewünschten Verbindung (Server<->Desktop) locker auf 600-800 MByte/s Übertragungsrate. Tests mit mehreren Clints an den 1 GBit Ports und parallelen Zugriffen auf einen Server am 10G Port habe ich leider keine gesehen.
> 
> Das ganze halt für 470 Euro neu:
> ASUS XG-U2008 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Bei lediglich einer Verbindung von *einem* Server zu *einem* Client kann man auch direkt verkabeln und sich den Switch auch schenken. Also zwei von den Asus Karten und ein *vernünftiges* Kabel sollten reichen.



fotoman schrieb:


> Wenn schon ein zweites Kabel gelegt werden soll/kann, dann könnte man auch zwei gebrauchte SFP+ Karten und ein entsprechendes Kabel kaufen. Dann ist man (2* HP Mellanox mit 3m Kabel) bei 74 Euro
> Z.B.
> HP Mellanox 10GbE SET 2x Connext-2 1Port 10GbE inkl 3M SFP+ Kabel 671798-001
> was sogar noch billiger ist wie ein (kleiner) HPE 1910 mit 8 Ports (110 Euro).


Meiner Erfahrung nach sollte man von Melanox Karten nicht allzu viel erwarten, aber gut, für diesen Einsatzzweck wären sie wohl OK. ...wenn du funktionierende Treiber für die Systeme findest.
Abraten würde ich von den den Kabeln! Die Karten bzw. die SFP Slots sind auf Glasfaser ausgelegt. Mit "richtigen" Direct-Attach-Kabeln und passenden Karten bekommt du max. 10 Meter weit. Mit diesen "Kupfer-Konverter-Gbics" und normalen Patch-Kabeln würde es mich wundern, wenn du da tatsächlich stabile 10G auf 3 Meter hinbekommst...

EDIT:
Ich find dazu keine Infos, aber die Asus Karte sieht nach einem PCIe 2x oder 4x Anschluss aus (die Melanox sind sogar PCIe 8x)! Du brauchst also einen passenden, freien PCIe Slot auf deinem Mainboard. Je nach dem hast du das Problem, dass du nur den zweiten PCIe 16x Slot für die NIC nutzen kannst, der sich aber die Lanes mit dem anderen 16x Slot teilt. Dann läuft die Graka nur noch im 8x Modus.
Da solltest du vorher genau schauen, was du bei deinem Mainboard noch dazu stecken kannst!


----------



## Knogle (13. August 2017)

Danke schonmal fuer die Tipps 
Damals habe ich Infiniband in Betrieb gehabt, nun ist der Client jedoch zwangszweise ca. 20m Kabel vom Server entfernt.

Habe zu dem SFP Ding folgendes gefunden.

In meinem Netzwerkschrank habe ich einen TP-LINK TL-SG2109WEB Switch, und von dort aus gehen alle Leitungen zu den Clients aus.
Der Server ist ca. 2m entfernt von dem Switch ueber Kabel.


Wenn ich es richtig ralle, kann ich meinen Server statt ueber RJ45 mit SFP mit diesem Switch verbinden, und zwischen diesem Switch und Server haette ich dann im Bestfall 10 GBit/s richtig?
D.h. wenn ich sag mal 8 andere Clients ueber den Switch Daten vom Server abrufen wuerden, koennten dann alle ihre 100MBit/s Gigabit Limit erreichen, oder schafft die Verbindung Server --> Switch keine 10GBit wenn mehrere drauf zugreifen?


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (13. August 2017)

Über SFP kriegt man afaik nur 1Gbit/s. Für zehn bräuchtest du SFP+. 
Aber theoretisch ja, wenn Server und Switch mit 10GBit/s verbunden sind könnten bis zu zehn Clients jeweils 1GBit/s kriegen.


----------



## Knogle (15. August 2017)

Oh okay ich verstehe :/
Was fuer Moeglichkeiten gibt es denn, eine Verbindung zwischen Server und Client aufzubauen, fuer bis zu 20 Euro, welche mindestens 2GBit/s schaffen sollte, und durch mehrere Waende Etagen geht?  (Kabellaenge ca. 20m)


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (15. August 2017)

Link Aggregation, bräuchtest du nur eine zweite NIC im Server und einen Switch der das kann.


----------



## Knogle (15. August 2017)

Haste da eventuell paar NICs die das beherrschen? Dann werde ich mal auf dem HWLuxx Marktplatz schauen


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (15. August 2017)

Soweit ich weiß kann das jeder NIC. 
Allerdings verdoppelt LAG die Übertragungsrate nicht wirklich, die selben Header gehen immer über den selben NIC. Das heißt ein Client kriegt auch nur Max. 1GBit/s.
Ist also nur nützlich wenn mehrere Clients gleichzeitig auf den Server zugreifen.


----------



## Knogle (15. August 2017)

Hmm das ist natuehrlich schade.
Ist es eventuell moeglich eine Punkt zu Punkt Verbindung zu etablieren, zwischen den Client und Server via FC?
Habe hier sowas gefunden

IBM QLE2460 Single Port 4 Gbit/s Fibre Channel / FC HBA, PCI-E - 39R6592  | eBay

Und Kabel.

IBM Fibre Channel-Kabel LC (M) - LC (M) 25,0m Glasfaser (23R7138) (W14-DV0588)  | eBay

Wuerde sowas auch gehen? Client und Server sind beides Linux Systeme


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (15. August 2017)

Wenn die Karten vernünftig supportet werden sollte das eigentlich gehen. Aber Nagel mich da nicht drauf fest.


----------



## Hatuja (16. August 2017)

Ja, theoretisch funktioniert das.
Point-to-Point FC sollten alle HBAs können, solltest du aber vorher noch einmal nachschauen. Vor allem OEM-Hardware, wie die verlinkten IBM-HBAs, sind in Ihrer Funktion oft eingeschränkt.
 IPFC muss, soweit ich weiß, von den FC-HBAs unterstützt werden (was alle neueren aber sollten) und dann brauchst du die passenden IPFC Treiber.

Ob das nachher aber alles ohne Probleme funktioniert, kann dir vorher niemand sagen.

Wenn du es ausprobieren willst:
Da du bei IPFC aber die IP-Pakete in FC kapselst, verlierst du natürlich wieder Bandbreite. Ich würde daher nicht mehr zu uralten 4Gbit greifen, sondern min. auf 8Gbit oder 16Gbit (bei vertretbaren Preis) greifen. Und achte darauf, das passende GBIC dabei sind!
Außerdem gibt es keine "speziellen" FC-Kabel. Das sind ganz normale Glasfaser-Kabel (FC nutzt eigentlich immer LC-Stecker).


----------



## Knogle (21. August 2017)

Oh alles klar 

Haste eventuell paar Links zu diesen 8 Gbit oder 16 Gbit Adaptern? Finde leider gerade nix :/


----------



## Hatuja (21. August 2017)

Sind aber nicht schwer zu finden, einfach nach "fibre channl 8gb/s" suchen, z.B.:
Qlogic QLE 2560 8Gb/s Fibre Port Channel

Ich denke, die 16GB/s werden deine Preisvorstellung überschreiten:
New Dell QLOGIC QLE2660L 16Gb/S 16GbE SINGLE PORT FIBER CHANNEL HBA PCI-E 4MNKF  | eBay

Neu:
Netzwerkkarten & -adapter mit Porttyp: Fibre Channel 8Gb/s Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Knogle (21. August 2017)

Ahhh danke jetzt habe ich es gerallt.
Diese SFP Dinger haben so einen Schacht damit man so ein FC Modul reingesteckt richtig?
Habe mich immer gewundert was das fuer ein komischer Anschluss sein soll... vielen Dank, werde mir so ein 8GBit Teil zulegen  Erstaunlich wieviel so ein LWL hergibt o.O


----------



## Hatuja (21. August 2017)

Ja, der "Schacht" ist ein SFP+ Slot, in den ein SFP+ Modul, oder auch (mini-)Gbic, eingesteckt wird.
Die gibt es für Glasfaser oder aber auch Kupfer. Bei Glasfaser setzt er das elektrische Signal auf Licht um und wird daher auch gern einfach "Optik" genannt.

IP over Fibre Channel habe ich persönlich aber noch nie ausprobiert. Wie das konfiguriert wird, kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Lies dich da am besten nochmal genauer ein, bevor du zum "ausprobieren" ~100€ versenkst!


----------

